# Track day insurance through Sky?



## tnk-demon (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi All,

I'm an existing Sky Insurance customer, and I just called them to enquire about trackday insurance on my R32, as their online quote system told me my VIN was unrecognised.

The lady I spoke to on the phone said that, because the Skyline is an import, they can't insure it on a trackday... Is this right? Shame if so, but such is life.

Anyone else had experience of this?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

tnk-demon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an existing Sky Insurance customer, and I just called them to enquire about trackday insurance on my R32, as their online quote system told me my VIN was unrecognised.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Please feel free to give us a try for track day insurance if you like. You don't have to be an existing client to qualify. If you need any further details please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## stranger12 (Apr 24, 2015)

Tried adrian and no help on all occassions yet sky returned a quote under 700 for number of mods 

Adrian wasnt even bothered quoting me for track days


----------

